# Top 100 items to disappear after SHTF



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

During the podcast we discussed a list I found on SurvivalCache.com called "100 items that will disappear after SHTF". So we thought we'd start this thread and give everyone here to chime in.

This list will be a compilation of items that will be stripped from stores or wherever first. Even if some items don't apply to you such as baby goods they could be used to barter. I think we can come up with a list of real good items. This list can be used by newbies to know what they need and also might make you realize you have missed an item or two.

I'll start with an easy one:

1. Generators


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Toilet paper!

Don't get between me an the TP at Walmart when SHTF!


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Flat screen TVs


In all seriousness; bottled water
Canned food
Any comfort item
Propane tanks


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Lighters.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Commercial dog food.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Pet supplies in general. Lol I have been stock piling stuff for Archimedes.....my hedge hog.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Matches 
Oil lamps
Lamp oil
Candles 
Pain killers 
Antibiotics


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Gasoline, eggs, milk, bread, any foods that require refrigeration or to be froze. Electricity


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I will not be heading to stores or anywhere else. I will be securing my own compound. Prepare, as I have with many months of supplies. My stores are well thought out and include all major items as well as the not often thought of ......... laundry detergent, feminine hygiene products, etc.

Have a barter store also.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Bicycles, carts, wheelbarrows.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> Toilet paper!
> 
> Don't get between me an the TP at Walmart when SHTF!


I thought all civilized Alabamians had a bidet.....

Ammo !!!!! That my # pick. That and .300 blackout barrels with torque wrenches.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

My buddy runs a large chain of hotels and he bring me boxes of hygiene kits , razor toothbrush and paste , soap,shampoo conditioner floss I thought those would be great barter items.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

all in all everything will be hard to get , so stock up on what you need and what you feel you want to barter . but keep it to your self .


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Common sense.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

diapers and gas..


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Bleach


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

You beat me to it... TP. At least for the smart ones.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

On the bleach, I store the granulated type, 5 gallon bucket of it, will keep for a looong time.

Liquid will break down into the basic salts in about a year.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> On the bleach, I store the granulated type, 5 gallon bucket of it, will keep for a looong time.
> 
> Liquid will break down into the basic salts in about a year.


Got that. I think it's calcium hypochlorite? aka pool shock. Got to be careful with storage


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Got that. I think it's calcium hypochlorite? aka pool shock. Got to be careful with storage


AHHH YUP, It is and I have it tripled packaged. original packing, then two packs per 10mil bagging sealed then in 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

1. Firearms, if you can even get an approval to buy one over the net, and if you can find a LGS that's open. 

2. Cash at the ATMs, if the grid is still up.

3. This one I'm not sure about, but I bet a cop will be hard to find. They will have their own fish to fry.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

My 2 cents

If your thinking of letting ANYONE get close enough to you to trade or thinking of being out looking for others to trade to your a damned fool...If the trade don't go through they will either burn you out or kill you and take it all.

I think it was discussed before here if your out anywhere your on someones property...front yard...back yard or property period!..Your looking to take their resources maybe or maybe or just wanting to barter...but just being out there will get you a 5.56 in the ear . People are going to be sick and tired of putting up with thieves...people trying to pull home invasions...people trying to take whats others. Forget all the mad max roving bands raider bullshit (And there will be a few!!)..I'm talking of people that's simply hungry, A week after...A month after and yea 6 months and a year after because people are going to Steal / Kill / borrow and rob to make it...Get what you need before and keep outta other peoples way...It's the only way your going to make it through this.

I think it was here or Survivalist forum some idiot was talking about filling hundreds of baby food jars with rice and beans to barter.....Can you imagine trading with someone and they go through a town of 1200 that hasn't eaten in two weeks with a little food and a story??....People that have nothing to trade...People with starving kids and guns...Why don't you paint a target on your forehead and cut the crap between? What if said people you trade with set up near you to stay close to a known source of foods....Do you see how that could backfire on you?

If you let someone get close enough to tell that there is healthy well fed people at your home...you already failed!

Stock up and stay home!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Batteries
Water Filters


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hopefully kids playing Pokemon Go will disappear...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SGT E said:


> My 2 cents
> 
> If your thinking of letting ANYONE get close enough to you to trade or thinking of being out looking for others to trade to your a damned fool...If the trade don't go through they will either burn you out or kill you and take it all.
> 
> ...


THIS Is exactly my thoughts. NOTHING goes out of here, You trade then everyone will know you have something to take away from you.

I have an inner security zone, pass that line and you are in a free fire zone.

That will happen post SHTF, ZERO HOUR plus one hour or sooner, situation dependent


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Lawyers and politicians will probably be hiding in fear, not that anyone will want one.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Me... I will disappear.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Gasoline _cans_, after Sandy hit New York and Jersey I saw on TV lines of morons (oops-I meant fellow citizens) standing in line to get gas with 1 gallon plastic containers. Even if they got the gas what the heck are they going to do with 1 gallon?

For a true massive SHTF end of world thing this does not apply, but before some hurricane or tornado goes through a community you see nothing but lines for plywood, generators, food, water etc. But the minute it blows over you find all that stuff in the trash, or in a garage sale somewhere. I just don't get it, why would you jettison all your equipment the minute the storm goes over, there will be another one. That one always drives me nuts. It's a great place for us to go shopping I admit but it is just stupid.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Dirk Pitt said:


> Gasoline _cans_, after Sandy hit New York and Jersey I saw on TV lines of morons (oops-I meant fellow citizens) standing in line to get gas with 1 gallon plastic containers. Even if they got the gas what the heck are they going to do with 1 gallon?
> 
> For a true massive SHTF end of world thing this does not apply, but before some hurricane or tornado goes through a community you see nothing but lines for plywood, generators, food, water etc. But the minute it blows over you find all that stuff in the trash, or in a garage sale somewhere. I just don't get it, why would you jettison all your equipment the minute the storm goes over, there will be another one. That one always drives me nuts. It's a great place for us to go shopping I admit but it is just stupid.


not only standing in queue for hours for gasoline with a BS gas can - water also - cook pots and any kind of plastic 1 gallon jug they could find .... that's why I always recommend 5/6/7 gallon poly water jugs as stocking items - even if you don't/can't keep them pre-filled .... a single person can shoulder "yoke" 10-15 gallons thru rough terrain if necessary ....


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Frozen meals, pizzas, beer, tv dinners, water, milk, bread.
Anything that does not require any work!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SGT E said:


> My 2 cents
> 
> If your thinking of letting ANYONE get close enough to you to trade or thinking of being out looking for others to trade to your a damned fool...If the trade don't go through they will either burn you out or kill you and take it all.
> 
> ...


my same question comes up whenever the subject of bartering comes up .... you're a well prepared prepper (should be if you're already talking barter) .... my question: what exactly do you think you'll be able to barter for that's SHTF worthwhile - from freaking sheeple that don't have crap to begin with .... bartering & trading will be done - quietly and from the lite of day and basically thru known acquaintances with practical goods/services to barter - but it won't be $1 store junk or little dribs & drabs of food .....


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Building materials,tools,barb wire,paint,the list is endless of stuff to have. The most common items will go first and as priority changes so will items. I'm beginning to think I'd need an area the size of the Superdome to stash what I'll need!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

tango said:


> Frozen meals, pizzas, beer, tv dinners, water, milk, bread.
> Anything that does not require any work!


Cheetos!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> AHHH YUP, It is and I have it tripled packaged. original packing, then two packs per 10mil bagging sealed then in 5 gallon bucket.


Yep ......... keep chlorine in your gayrage without an air tight seal and watch everything metal rust in a few short months.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Lawyers and politicians will probably be hiding in fear, not that anyone will want one.


That depends on what the word want means, like to represent or as in , WANTED DEAD OR ALIVE. LOL!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

It always depends on the type of SHTF, and I only scanned the pages so if I missed it my apologies; but early on CASH will actually get hoarded for its perceived value.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Barter will be what happens afterward. Until then, or unless it's someone you trust, all bets are off.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> During the podcast we discussed a list I found on SurvivalCache.com called "100 items that will disappear after SHTF". So we thought we'd start this thread and give everyone here to chime in.
> 
> This list will be a compilation of items that will be stripped from stores or wherever first. Even if some items don't apply to you such as baby goods they could be used to barter. I think we can come up with a list of real good items. This list can be used by newbies to know what they need and also might make you realize you have missed an item or two.
> 
> ...


When we had an icestorm back in 2009 it virtually destroyed our power grid infrastructure, generators where flying off the shelves when a shipment came in it was all over the news.

I'd like to add food such as bread, milk, eggs, and frozen dinners. They always sell out when it snows here.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Hopefully kids playing Pokemon Go will disappear...


You know they make solar powered cellphone charges, I have one in my car bag. Pokemon won't die


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> You know they make solar powered cellphone charges, I have one in my car bag. Pokemon won't die


But they need the internets! That's likely to go.

Better to put that solar charger to work on the DS so they can get their fix through regular old, sit your butt on the couch, gaming


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

People....


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

camp stoves and other camping gear


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Yep ......... keep chlorine in your gayrage without an air tight seal and watch everything metal rust in a few short months.


if that's all that happens - calcium hypochlorite ignites and even explodes when combined with certain products commonly found in a garage ... convicted arsonists on parole aren't allowed to have a loose particle of pool shock jingling in their pocket ....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

SittingElf said:


> People....


Yep, and the more that disappear, the easier it is to survive. For the most part


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Big game will be exhausted very quickly.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

csi-tech said:


> Big game will be exhausted very quickly.


I don't think 99% of the population could run 50 yards without tiring out.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

You are missing the items which will disappear that will cause massive problems

#1 Foodstamps
#2 Welfare


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Big game will be exhausted very quickly.


I think this is a urban legend that keeps getting repeated...

MY OPINION - Big Game that is EASY to find 100 feet from the edge of the road might be exhausted... but for those with the ability to get back into the woods a distance.. there will be plenty - in Maine, PA, NH, CO, etc....

---
oh and before you tell stories about the great depression - remember those folks were use to walking and working


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> You are missing the items which will disappear that will cause massive problems
> 
> #1 Foodstamps
> #2 Welfare


and #3 911


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I love all these


----------

